# TiVo Online Not Working Bolt+



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

No errors, TiVo Online is getting recorded program list from Bolt+/my channels guide. Endless spinning circle and unable to view anything. Any way to fix? I use Google Chrome, tried Firefox and Opera too...even IE. Installed Flash on Firefox, installed Flash on Opera, installed java SE JRE and all to no avail. 

My 1000GB Bolt is shelved, that worked when connected. (prior to update)

TIA


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi, 
Does anybody think that having named the two Bolts as "TiVo Bolt" and "TiVo Bolt Plus" confused online.tivo.com? The Bolt+ just refused to connect up although online.tivo.com did see it and my recorded programs, spinning blue circle when I clicked on play...no error message either.

I did get a replacement from Crutchfield and it is working fine, I named it default "livingroom" just to be safe. Now all I have to do is get my billing mess corrected with TiVo. Not one reply to my post, so I guess nobody had same issue. This is just an odd issue totally. Thanks

​


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Sorry, haven't seen it, but my TiVos all have unique names. HD, RP, Bolt. Maybe the online software only parses the first 8(?) characters?


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

The drop down box to select which one to view showed complete name. Furthermore the new one has old firmware 20.7.1 after initial setup. So it has to be a name issue, update issue as that errant one had new update, or box is defective. I'm leaning on the name of Bolt+ causing the problem, as nobody has stated this issue with 20.7.2 .


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

Please TiVo Bolt+ subscribers help me out, my new Bolt+ Just got 20.7.2 tonight and I am back to online.tivo.com issue. I click on program that is recorded or in guide then view and blue circle spins endlessly. Would others see if it is working for you please? So now the update has caused this issue as it was working fine on the brand new replacement with 20.7.1. Please check ok. Thanks much.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

this is for PC WIN 10


----------



## YDI99 (Aug 25, 2017)

buildersboy66 said:


> No errors, TiVo Online is getting recorded program list from Bolt+/my channels guide. Endless spinning circle and unable to view anything. Any way to fix? I use Google Chrome, tried Firefox and Opera too...even IE. Installed Flash on Firefox, installed Flash on Opera, installed java SE JRE and all to no avail.
> 
> My 1000GB Bolt is shelved, that worked when connected. (prior to update)
> 
> TIA


 I am having the exact same problem. I have watched on a laptop with windows 10 ever since I purchased the Tivo. All the shows are being recorded I simply cannot watch them the way I used several days ago. Comcast is my ISP and Cablecard. Anyone else similar issues?


----------



## cavenger (Aug 30, 2016)

I am having the exact same problem. Very frustrating.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I just check and was able to use TiVo Online to stream from my Bolt to my computer (Win 10). Subject to a few caveats, it does not work in my Edge browser (I used Chrome latest version), it forced me to have the latest version of Flash and of course to activate it in my browser.

I would make sure you have the latest version of your browser and Flash for it and make sure you have allowed Flash, at least for the TiVo Online web site.

Good luck


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

It appears it is now working, also when watching a live program from guide it no longer sets the Bolt to record what your watching...very nice!


----------



## YDI99 (Aug 25, 2017)

cavenger said:


> I am having the exact same problem. Very frustrating.


I believe it may be tied to the latest flash update August 8th, but can't be sure. Can't find any information anywhere on the issue.


----------



## billygoatpig (Aug 28, 2017)

I have the same problem. Everything is up to date. This is so annoying.


----------



## cheungkm (Apr 16, 2016)

billygoatpig said:


> I have the same problem. Everything is up to date. This is so annoying.


I also have the same issue. Updated everything, rebooted everything, enabled flash on everything, tried on Chrome, Firefox and Edge.

Super annoying.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

I no longer can hold back anymore...I am sick and tired of these squeaky asian or whatever third world agents at TiVo! My account is a mess since the Bolt+ replacement, overbilled, all activated, still showing activation in progress for weeks. What does it take to get someone to help me who understands clear english. And the online.tivo.com issue in subject was just one of my list of issues. They owe me sixty dollars I may never see...oh I'm hot as hell.


----------



## billygoatpig (Aug 28, 2017)

Well, since Tivo seems not to care much about their web player, the workaround is Bluestacks (a Windows Android emulator). It's working great. Honestly, it's a better user experience than the web player.

Only took a couple minutes to install Bluestacks and the Tivo app (right from the Google Play Store). Give it a try!


----------



## alfish1 (Sep 8, 2017)

billygoatpig said:


> Well, since Tivo seems not to care much about their web player, the workaround is Bluestacks (a Windows Android emulator). It's working great. Honestly, it's a better user experience than the web player.
> 
> Only took a couple minutes to install Bluestacks and the Tivo app (right from the Google Play Store). Give it a try!


Did you use Bluestacks 2 or Bluestacks 3? It seems to work for the most part under Bluestacks 3, but the app freezes when you try to delete a watched show from the app.


----------



## billygoatpig (Aug 28, 2017)

alfish1 said:


> Did you use Bluestacks 2 or Bluestacks 3? It seems to work for the most part under Bluestacks 3, but the app freezes when you try to delete a watched show from the app.


I'm using Bluestacks 3. I hadn't tried to delete anything in the app before. You prompted me to try. Here's what I've experienced.

I have a Bolt and two Minis. I just tried to delete something and the app did freeze. However, I realized that in that first attempt to delete something the Selected DVR was one of my Minis, and not the Bolt (which hosts all the content). I closed the app, opened it again, made sure the Selected DVR was my Bolt, and then tried again to delete, and it worked. Then I tried to delete something else and it froze. What I've discovered is that if I open the app, switch to the Bolt, then I can delete one item. If I try to delete something else, it'll freeze, and I have to close the app and open it again to be able to delete something.

Yeah, that's annoying. But since the web app _still _doesn't work because who the **** know why, I guess I've gotta put up with this Bluestacks delete bug. Jesus, Tivo. C'mon.

Some of my friends have newer boxes from Verizon, and, honestly, it's making me question why I'm doing this Tivo thing now. Tivo's development, support, and UI design are starting to look...not worth it anymore.


----------



## alfish1 (Sep 8, 2017)

billygoatpig said:


> I'm using Bluestacks 3. I hadn't tried to delete anything in the app before. You prompted me to try. Here's what I've experienced.
> 
> I have a Bolt and two Minis. I just tried to delete something and the app did freeze. However, I realized that in that first attempt to delete something the Selected DVR was one of my Minis, and not the Bolt (which hosts all the content). I closed the app, opened it again, made sure the Selected DVR was my Bolt, and then tried again to delete, and it worked. Then I tried to delete something else and it froze. What I've discovered is that if I open the app, switch to the Bolt, then I can delete one item. If I try to delete something else, it'll freeze, and I have to close the app and open it again to be able to delete something.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, I've got the same setup, but yes I'll live with the delete bug till they finally get around to addressing the Web issues!


----------



## dboreham (Jan 20, 2016)

cheungkm said:


> I also have the same issue. Updated everything, rebooted everything, enabled flash on everything, tried on Chrome, Firefox and Edge.
> 
> Super annoying.


Anyone find a solution to this? I've seen the same problem since around the same time : streaming video doesn't work in the web UI from my Bolt (blank popup window except for spinning blue wheel). I'm using Chrome on Windows 10. It works just fine on Android and iOS.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

dboreham said:


> Anyone find a solution to this? I've seen the same problem since around the same time : streaming video doesn't work in the web UI from my Bolt (blank popup window except for spinning blue wheel). I'm using Chrome on Windows 10. It works just fine on Android and iOS.


Are you trying to stream in home or out of home? I just tested and I was able to stream in home from my Bolt to Chrome on a Windows 10 PC. As far as I know streaming out of home to a web browser does not work.

If in home what kind of network connections are you using? I am wired Ethernet for both the computer and Bolt through the same gigabit switch.

Edit: Ok pulled out my laptop and also tested via WiFi connection, again worked with no issues. Laptop is also Windows 10 and I used the Chrome browser again. WiFi connection was through an older N-300 router being used as a WiFi extender.


----------



## dboreham (Jan 20, 2016)

atmuscarella said:


> Are you trying to stream in home or out of home? I just tested and I was able to stream in home from my Bolt to Chrome on a Windows 10 PC. As far as I know streaming out of home to a web browser does not work.
> 
> If in home what kind of network connections are you using? I am wired Ethernet for both the computer and Bolt through the same gigabit switch.
> 
> Edit: Ok pulled out my laptop and also tested via WiFi connection, again worked with no issues. Laptop is also Windows 10 and I used the Chrome browser again. WiFi connection was through an older N-300 router being used as a WiFi extender.


Neither in home nor out of home are working (both worked previously). In any event, the proper behavior for a piece of software that can't do its job due to network problems is to display some message to the user like "network problems prevent me from working". It doesn't do that.

I don't have any simple bozo network problems : I do networking for a living.


----------



## dboreham (Jan 20, 2016)

dboreham said:


> Neither in home nor out of home are working (both worked previously). In any event, the proper behavior for a piece of software that can't do its job due to network problems is to display some message to the user like "network problems prevent me from working". It doesn't do that.
> 
> I don't have any simple bozo network problems : I do networking for a living.


Since I figured I might have a better chance debugging the problem myself vs reporting it to Tivo, I did a little bit of investigating. It appears (not certain -- could be a red herring) that the problem is in opening a WebSocket to online.tivo.com. Code seems to be generating the URL by concatenating two strings, however one of the strings has the value "//undefined" (like perhaps a comment left in the code somewhere??) so the resulting URL becomes "//undefined http://online.tivo.com..." which understandably fails to load.

I see the error for this WebSocket open request in the JS console right at the time the streaming session fails to open:


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

dboreham said:


> Neither in home nor out of home are working (both worked previously). In any event, the proper behavior for a piece of software that can't do its job due to network problems is to display some message to the user like "network problems prevent me from working". It doesn't do that.
> 
> I don't have any simple bozo network problems : I do networking for a living.


Well all I can tell you is it isn't system wide as it works for me. There appears to be a subset of people having issues as there are a few posts around about this. What that means is an unknown could be a problem with the specific TiVos, certain TiVo servers they are connecting too, some setting on the computers, some setting on their routers, or something else entirely.

Regarding it being a bozo network problem, well you don't have a network problem until you do, I had to replace a switch that looked fine all the lights indicated everything was working ok, but the TiVo plugged into it had network issues, and other items (a receiver, computer, and Roku) did not appear to be having problems. Once the switch was replaced the issues with the TiVo (a base Roamio) were gone and yes I tried different ports first.

If you want to decide it is a TiVo problem and not trouble shoot anything else, you might end up being right, but I would trouble shoot as much of your own stuff as you can - just cause you never know.

Edit: I see you decided to do some debugging while I was typing this response. Interesting results. Hopefully it leads to other people having some ideas.

Good Luck!


----------



## dboreham (Jan 20, 2016)

atmuscarella said:


> Well all I can tell you is it isn't system wide as it works for me. There appears to be a subset of people having issues as there are a few posts around about this. What that means is an unknown could be a problem with the specific TiVos, certain TiVo servers they are connecting too, some setting on the computers, some setting on their routers, or something else entirely.
> 
> Regarding it being a bozo network problem, well you don't have a network problem until you do, I had to replace a switch that looked fine all the lights indicated everything was working ok, but the TiVo plugged into it had network issues, and other items (a receiver, computer, and Roku) did not appear to be having problems. Once the switch was replaced the issues with the TiVo (a base Roamio) were gone and yes I tried different ports first.
> 
> ...


Well by "Bozo Problem" I meant the kind of thing you mentioned first (use wired not wireless, connect to the same switch...). I've tested for the problem on multiple machines in multiple network configurations. THe whole "must be connected to the same switch" folklore that you see from Tivo drives me nuts. You may as well shake a bunch of dry seaweed over your router. Total nonsense.

Continuing the debugging : I captured the network traffic with Wireshark and noticed the Tivo client is issuing multiple name resolution queries (it tries NMB, LLMNR and DNS) for the name "undefined" so I think it is likely that whatever led to it thinking its peer's network name should be "undefined" may be the root cause. Confusingly, the client _does_ succeed in identifying the IP address for my Bolt, and successfully makes HTTP requests to it for things like its list of shows.

Reading the network traffic was somewhat illuminating : tivo's client sends debug logging (in the clear, no less) to the mothership so you can get some idea of what it is up to.

I tested the off-network case. It doesn't work, but it fails with a sensible error message saying that off-network streaming isn't supported. Perhaps I was dreaming when I had it working before, or was using a VPN, something like that.

Anyway, the debugging continues..


----------



## billygoatpig (Aug 28, 2017)

Well, now the Bluestacks Tivo app doesn't work anymore for me. So now I have no way to watch my Tivo from my computers. It only works with the app on a real, physical smartphone or tablet. I'm really beginning to dislike my decision to go Tivo.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

It doesn't work inside or outside the home for me.

And yesterday, outside the home streaming was intermittent.


----------



## billygoatpig (Aug 28, 2017)

BobCamp1 said:


> It doesn't work inside or outside the home for me.
> 
> And yesterday, outside the home streaming was intermittent.


I've got a NUC that's a few years old that runs a Plex server. It's never not worked inside or out of my network on any device, including computers and laptops. Is there something about streaming that's really hard to do and the Plex guys are just better at coding this stuff? Or does Tivo just not really care? This issue is mystifying.


----------



## dboreham (Jan 20, 2016)

I tested Thunderbird today in case it was a browser-specific problem. After a tussle to get Flash installed, it proved to have the exact same symptoms as Chrome. The JS console shows the exact same errors too : failed attempt to open a WebSocket to the host "undefined".

fwiw one thing that could be different vs others here is that I have _two_ bolts on my network. In case you're wondering they both have the problem.

I also tried rebooting the Bolt in case that helped.


----------



## billygoatpig (Aug 28, 2017)

I've rebooted my Bolt, rebooted my router, rebooted computers, used fresh Windows installs, and now not even Bluestacks is working on PC. Tivo does not want to send streams to anything that isn't a Tivo Mini, or an actual phone/tablet. It's incredibly annoying because when it was working it was incredibly convenient to be able to have TV on in my office on a spare monitor. Incidentally, this morning I used a VPN to sign up for Youtube TV, and since we only use our Tivos to watch TV (since pretty much every other device does a better job at other things like Netflix, Plex, etc), I'm now tempted to cancel Tivo, sell my boxes, and just go with Youtube TV. Tivo never seems to have it's **** fully together, and on top if this issue, the whole thing with Minis needing to be wired into the same router as the Bolt or you have to buy repeaters is pretty absurd. I'm kinda over it. How much longer can Tivo really be in this game anyway. Writing is on the wall, seems to me.


----------



## dboreham (Jan 20, 2016)

billygoatpig said:


> I've rebooted my Bolt, rebooted my router, rebooted computers, used fresh Windows installs, and now not even Bluestacks is working on PC. Tivo does not want to send streams to anything that isn't a Tivo Mini, or an actual phone/tablet. It's incredibly annoying because when it was working it was incredibly convenient to be able to have TV on in my office on a spare monitor. Incidentally, this morning I used a VPN to sign up for Youtube TV, and since we only use our Tivos to watch TV (since pretty much every other device does a better job at other things like Netflix, Plex, etc), I'm now tempted to cancel Tivo, sell my boxes, and just go with Youtube TV. Tivo never seems to have it's **** fully together, and on top if this issue, the whole thing with Minis needing to be wired into the same router as the Bolt or you have to buy repeaters is pretty absurd. I'm kinda over it. How much longer can Tivo really be in this game anyway. Writing is on the wall, seems to me.


Unfortunately I live in a place where the network stations are not available any other way than OTA, so I need Tivo.

Note that the thing about Minis/Bolts plugged into the same router is utter nonsense. I have minis and bolts in different locations 10 miles apart, working fine. Packets are packets. They probably do a latency/QoS test but if you have good WAN connectivity it passes.

There is/was a specific issue with Tivo and IGMPv2 snooping on some switches. Possibly this is the origin of the router myth. I don't know the details but you can see evidence of it in switch vendors' knowledge bases -- they say to disable IGMP snooping on switches if you want Tivo to work because Tivo expects IGMP packets to be broadcast out all switch ports while somehow not tipping the switch snooping code off.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

... and last night, running the Tivo app on the Nox Android emulator worked fine (Bluestacks sucks). The night before, it was intermittent.
It NEVER runs on a PC web browser anymore.


----------



## billygoatpig (Aug 28, 2017)

BobCamp1 said:


> ... and last night, running the Tivo app on the Nox Android emulator worked fine (Bluestacks sucks). The night before, it was intermittent.
> It NEVER runs on a PC web browser anymore.


Thanks for the heads up. Just installed Nox and Tivo app and it's working! Let's see how long this one lasts.


----------



## mcaaronice (May 15, 2010)

Just got a Bolt, same problem with Tivo Online. Window pops up, but circle just spins. Same on Firefox as Chrome. Looked at the Chrome dev tools console and seeing the websocket error. Really wanted this to work, seems great!

WebSocket connection to 'ws://undefined:1500/' failed: Error in connection establishment: net::ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok this morning. BTW, I have flash installed but not enabled. It let's me know, but I don't need flash to check the guide.


----------



## billygoatpig (Aug 28, 2017)

Checked Tivo Online this morning out of curiosity. And behold! Something is different! Different in that it's even worse. Now I can't change my box. And even though I haven't been able to watch anything in My Shows, up to now I've at least been able to see My Shows. Now I just the message "Access all of your streaming videos and recordings here!". And there's nothing there. Has Tivo just given up on online?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't use online.tivo.com much but just did some tests and was able to stream shows from my Bolt to my PC without issue and also able to switch between my Bolt and base Roamio without issue (could not stream from my Roamio as my stand alone Stream is unplugged). I am using an older Win 10 PC and used the Chrome browser. Of course streaming is still not support for the Microsoft edge browser, but I could logon and view the My Shows list, the guide, could the Manage features, but could not switch to my Roamio, when I tried it appeared to switch but the My Shows list was still from my Bolt.


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

I have multiple TiVos and some are not online right now. It seems on some of the pages it defaults to the TiVo that isn't online and doesn't give me a drop-down to select other TiVos. On other pages it gives me a drop down to select the TiVo. This makes the site awkward to unusable.


----------



## dboreham (Jan 20, 2016)

mcaaronice said:


> Just got a Bolt, same problem with Tivo Online. Window pops up, but circle just spins. Same on Firefox as Chrome. Looked at the Chrome dev tools console and seeing the websocket error. Really wanted this to work, seems great!
> 
> WebSocket connection to 'ws://undefined:1500/' failed: Error in connection establishment: net::ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED


I have spent some time debugging this (same exact console message and symptoms). Some additional info:

Trawling back through the mess of promise JavaScript code (ugh...need to take a shower now...) I _think_ the reason it ends up trying to open a connection to a host named "undefined" is that the response to its earlier "slsServiceEndpointList" query sent to sls.tivoservice.com returns an empty object. Looking at the code, I think this is supposed to contain a list of servers to contact later, including the correct "Middle Mind" host name. Because that object is empty and the code that parses it does not cope gracefully with the empty response, the host name ends up as the JavaScript value "undefined". This is subsequently converted to a string and ends up in DNS queries which of course fail since there is no host called "undefined", at least not on my network 

If you look at the other JavaScript console messages you'll probably see stuff about defaulting to the "DEV" environment (meaning it failed to get a server list so concludes you're a developer testing the code).

Initially I thought perhaps the bug was to do with the horrible mess of promises, that they'd failed to deal with a case where one promise is resolved ahead of when it was on the developers machine (or behind). Basically a race condition that meant the server host name data didn't arrive until after the code that uses it. However, with more debugging I'm reasonably sure that isn't happening. Rather the Tivo sls service just returns a valid but empty response which is handled and results in the subsequent train wreck. As to why the response is empty I'm not sure. The only parameter passed to the request is the "tid" ID (I think this corresponds to the box you're streaming from). So either the box failed to resister something with the Tivo mothership, or Tivo has some systematic problem for example one of their memcached servers is bad (hence only some users see this problem).

I'm going to take a deep breath and try reporting this to Tivo... don't hold out much hope since every single trouble ticket I've opened there has I think been closed by a Perl script pretending to be an AI bot...


----------



## dboreham (Jan 20, 2016)

Support ticket 07302854 created.


----------



## dboreham (Jan 20, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> Ok this morning. BTW, I have flash installed but not enabled. It let's me know, but I don't need flash to check the guide.


I'm not convinced you need Flash at all these days (although the site code checks and warns if disabled). This based on the fact I see the site streaming with the HTML5 tag.


----------



## dboreham (Jan 20, 2016)

dboreham said:


> I'm not convinced you need Flash at all these days (although the site code checks and warns if disabled). This based on the fact I see the site streaming with the HTML5 tag.


Or at least "trying to stream" since it doesn't actually work for me.


----------



## dboreham (Jan 20, 2016)

dboreham said:


> Support ticket 07302854 created.


Hardly a surprise, but no response of any sort (other than the ticket creation acknowledgement email) from Tivo on this yet.


----------



## Ross Pokorny (Oct 9, 2017)

dboreham said:


> I have spent some time debugging this (same exact console message and symptoms). Some additional info:
> 
> Trawling back through the mess of promise JavaScript code (ugh...need to take a shower now...) I _think_ the reason it ends up trying to open a connection to a host named "undefined" is that the response to its earlier "slsServiceEndpointList" query sent to sls.tivoservice.com returns an empty object. Looking at the code, I think this is supposed to contain a list of servers to contact later, including the correct "Middle Mind" host name. Because that object is empty and the code that parses it does not cope gracefully with the empty response, the host name ends up as the JavaScript value "undefined". This is subsequently converted to a string and ends up in DNS queries which of course fail since there is no host called "undefined", at least not on my network
> 
> ...


Lemme know how that works out for you. Tivo says they know they have a problem but cannot seem to solve it. WTF? I did not drop a grand to be fed this kind of bs. Either get it right or start giving some money back. They sent me a free slide remote as compensation but that doesn't work right either. Arrggghhhh!


----------



## dboreham (Jan 20, 2016)

Ross Pokorny said:


> Lemme know how that works out for you. Tivo says they know they have a problem but cannot seem to solve it. WTF? I did not drop a grand to be fed this kind of bs. Either get it right or start giving some money back. They sent me a free slide remote as compensation but that doesn't work right either. Arrggghhhh!


As always, they closed the ticket (I suspect they just run a script that closes all open tickets ever morning). This was the response:

_Thank you for contacting TiVo Email Support.

We would like to inform you that the Tivo Online issue has been resolved. Our system engineers are currently updating our system to provide a better service to our valued customers which may have caused the login issues. We apologize for the inconvenience. If you are still experiencing login issues, you may want to try the steps below to resolve/fix the issue:

1. Clear cache on the browser.

2. Restart your PC.

3. Try a different browser._

I've opened a new ticket (07315799).


----------



## Ross Pokorny (Oct 9, 2017)

Tried it all. Cleared cache on both Safari and Chrome, restarted the Mac, I still got nothing. Just that annoying spinning blue circle. 
And please don’t say oh the problem is it’s a Mac because it was working fine with my Premier only quit working after I got the Bolt, or should I say DOLT.


----------



## dboreham (Jan 20, 2016)

Ross Pokorny said:


> Tried it all. Cleared cache on both Safari and Chrome, restarted the Mac, I still got nothing. Just that annoying spinning blue circle.
> And please don't say oh the problem is it's a Mac because it was working fine with my Premier only quit working after I got the Bolt, or should I say DOLT.


They might as well tell you to hold some dried seaweed over the PC.


----------



## dboreham (Jan 20, 2016)

dboreham said:


> As always, they closed the ticket (I suspect they just run a script that closes all open tickets ever morning). This was the response:
> 
> _Thank you for contacting TiVo Email Support.
> _


And today as always I received the post-ticket-closing "satisfaction survey" email. 
As always I gave them zero zero zero zero in the survey and as always my response will be ignored.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

This issue is so weird, when I first posted this thread there was not one reply or a person willing to see if they also experienced this issue. I ended up returning a likely perfect Bolt+ because TiVo and the community was totally cold on the issue. 

At this time I am able to watch my recorded programs @ online.tivo.com from my Bolt+, and my cable channels live. Using Chrome with current build. The problem many have seems very selective, I find it totally bizarre. I also have read some off topic issues within this thread that are not related to my original subject/issue. It seems back on track though. 

TiVo support btw is total BS in every single way, starting with their Asian workforce/offshore support whatever...It is at the point I hope for the best and just don't call them anymore. It took months for a refund, and my threats they just did not care about either. I went postal in a corporate reply and it was finally put through. Then they wanted a survey, ya right! And they phoned after the credit was put through...I would not answer. For what they put me through...I have nothing to say period! 

Good luck all getting it working. I feel your pain much much!


----------



## dboreham (Jan 20, 2016)

buildersboy66 said:


> At this time I am able to watch my recorded programs @ online.tivo.com from my Bolt+, and my cable channels live. Using Chrome with current build. The problem many have seems very selective, I find it totally bizarre.


The fact that the problem affects only some users isn't too surprising to me as a software developer. There are countless potential reasons. For example : it only affects users who don't have UPnP deployed on their network; it is caused by some server-specific issue at Tivo and therefore only affects users served by that server; it depends on network latency; it depends on network throughput; and so on.

The fact that the problem seems to "go with" the user or the network might be a clue: it happens on every single one of my many PCs and it happens with completely different browsers (Chrome and Firefox).


----------



## mintierg (Oct 12, 2017)

I have the same problem and finding this thread has motivated me not only to submit my own ticket with tivo to make sure they are aware of this issue, but also to also create an account so I can thank you guys for looking into this. 

For me it started about 2 months ago as others have described: I can see all the shows on my DVR but when I try to stream I get only the spinning blue circle.

MacOS Sierra, Tivo bolt, tried on firefox and safari. Just stopped working some time ago and now I am forced to watch TV on my tablet. Shockwave player is up to date and I believe there anrn't no bozo network issues . :grimacing:


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

buildersboy66 said:


> No errors, TiVo Online is getting recorded program list from Bolt+/my channels guide. Endless spinning circle and unable to view anything. Any way to fix? I use Google Chrome, tried Firefox and Opera too...even IE. Installed Flash on Firefox, installed Flash on Opera, installed java SE JRE and all to no avail.
> 
> My 1000GB Bolt is shelved, that worked when connected. (prior to update)
> 
> TIA


Same still?


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

No. Issue started with 20.7.2, cleared up for me on same release a few weeks ago. Just checked to see if still working @ online.tivo.com with 20.7.4 and no issues to report. Still using Chrome at this time.


----------



## dboreham (Jan 20, 2016)

buildersboy66 said:


> No. Issue started with 20.7.2, cleared up for me on same release a few weeks ago. Just checked to see if still working @ online.tivo.com with 20.7.4 and no issues to report. Still using Chrome at this time.


If you have the time to do some debugging it would be interesting to try to compare the behavior of your working setup vs a broken one. First thing I'd be interested to see is the javascript console log output for the time around opening a streaming session. This would tell us whether the error messages we're seeing are related to the problem or a red herring.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

how do I check the javascript output log? very good about networking pc etc...just tell me what to do.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

really this is sad, over two months since this issue first popped up, TiVo was less than helpful or concerned, like it was my issue. (running sentence) What the hell is going on there, support is like none at all!


----------



## shenders (Aug 15, 2015)

A couple of weeks ago I sprung for the $99 lifetime service transfer to Bolt deal - at this point I have a Premiere (due to be deactivated at the end of the month), with a TivoStream box, and a white Bolt. Tivo-online still works for the Premiere+Stream, but for the Bolt I get the blue spinning circle. When I look at the javascript console output (using Firefox) for a non-working playback attempt from the Bolt, I see the error message:
21:19:17.898 Firefox can’t establish a connection to the server at ws://undefined:1500/. MindRpc.js.pagespeed.jm.0vnlUE0laU.js:1:1315

But I see the same message in the console output for a working playback from the Premiere+Stream:
21:15:37.511 Firefox can’t establish a connection to the server at ws://undefined:1500/. MindRpc.js.pagespeed.jm.0vnlUE0laU.js:1:1315

In the network log, In both cases I see a get svcinfo to port 49152, but for the Bolt that's the only interaction, but for the Premiere it's immediately followed by a get sysinfo/control?config=session&action=acquire and also a crossdomain.xml call - both of which happen before the undefined:1500 attempt. This tells me that the undefined:1500 failure is probably not relevant, and whatever is failing happens after the sysinfo call, but before the undefined:1500 call. Just a theory - it could be that the handshake with the Stream box is different in some way than the handshake to the Bolt. Might be interesting to get a data point from a working Romeo.


----------



## dboreham (Jan 20, 2016)

shenders said:


> In the network log, In both cases I see a get svcinfo to port 49152, but for the Bolt that's the only interaction, but for the Premiere it's immediately followed by a get sysinfo/control?config=session&action=acquire and also a crossdomain.xml call - both of which happen before the undefined:1500 attempt. This tells me that the undefined:1500 failure is probably not relevant, and whatever is failing happens after the sysinfo call, but before the undefined:1500 call.


This is promising. Can you grab the content of the responses to see if the server returns something different in the working vs non-working case?


----------



## dboreham (Jan 20, 2016)

buildersboy66 said:


> how do I check the javascript output log? very good about networking pc etc...just tell me what to do.


In Chrome:

Menu->More Tools->Developer Tools

Then you'll see a tab labeled "Console".

There's a little "road sign" icon at the top left of the pane that allows you to clear the log which is handy for capturing only the log output relevant to some specific action (like trying to stream).


----------



## dboreham (Jan 20, 2016)

dboreham said:


> I've opened a new ticket (07315799).


They didn't close this new ticked immediately. Instead they sent a response saying :

_I understand you're still having problems streaming through online.tivo.com and I do apologize if you're unable to fully enjoy the TiVo Experience due to this problem. We're thoroughly investigating the problem so we can come up with a fix as soon as possible._

THEN they changed the ticket status to "Waiting on Customer" !

I've updated the ticked with a comment to the effect that they can't be waiting on me since they haven't asked me to do anything...


----------



## shenders (Aug 15, 2015)

dboreham said:


> This is promising. Can you grab the content of the responses to see if the server returns something different in the working vs non-working case?


The responses have several differences. I not sure what's significant - I haven't tried looking at the js code yet, but here's the data:

get svcinfo - Bolt
Response Header
Server: tivo-httpd-1:20.7.2.RC24-USC-11:849
Set-Cookie: sid=CAB1BADB2C1D2607; path=/;
Content-Length: 367
Content-Type: application/json; charset=UTF-8
Cache-Control: no-cache, no-store
Access-Control-Allow-Origin: *
Connection: keep-alive
Keep-Alive: max=10, timeout=30

Response Body
sg 849000190426B78
svcStreamingClients {&#8230;}
Num 1
Max 12
sysTimeWarped false
svcStreamingStateExt 6
streamingStateFailureReason 0
httpsCertState 2
SecureHLSState 2
ServiceLevel 67
ServiceStreamingAllowed 1
platformType minos
flavor release
version 8
majorVersion 8
minorVersion 0

get svcinfo - Premiere (actually this is to the Stream box)
Response Header
TRANSFER-ENCODING: chunked
CONTENT-TYPE: application/json
DATE: Fri, 13 Oct 2017 18:10:29 GMT
LAST-MODIFIED: Thu, 01 Jan 1970 00:00:00 GMT
SERVER: Linux/2.6.33.3, UPnP/1.0, Portable SDK for UPnP devices/1.6.8
X-User-Agent: redsonic
Accept-Range: none
Cache-Control: no-cache, no-store, must-revalidate, pre-check=0, post-check=0, max-age=0, max-stale=0
Expires: Sat, 26 Jul 1997 05:00:00 GMT, 0
Pragma: public, no-cache
Access-Control-Allow-Origin: *
CONNECTION: close

Body
sg 1300000801E5CEC|74800019042836&#8230;300019119D953|A940001902BB91B
svcStreamingClients {&#8230;}
Num 3
Max 12
sysTimeWarped false
svcStreamingStateExt 6
streamingStateFailureReason 0
httpsCertState 2
MAKState 2
MRVCertState 2
SecureHLSState 2
ServiceLevel 67
ServiceStreamingAllowed 1
guidedSetupInProgress 0
svcNextCall 1507989746000
svcTcdCallStatus {&#8230;}
svcStatusMajor 10
svcStatusMinor 1
svcStatusPercentage 0
platformType silverstreak
flavor release
version 8
majorVersion 8
minorVersion 0
end end


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

FWIW, I called support today to open a ticket (to add my voice to the chorus, as it were). After piecing together a LOT of gibberish, I THINK they are saying that they have identified the issue in the current Bolt firmware and will be pushing out an update to correct it. This is a bit of a guess because while the support supervisor I spoke with was indeed speaking English, he wasn't making total sense... using way too many vague words to describe a simple concept. And forget about things like tense..... will find, have found, might find.... etc. He also totally avoided answering very specific questions with anything resembling a straight answer. Like "HAVE YOU FOUND THE PROBLEM YET". That resulted in a long winded description of the generic software development process without ever actually saying that the found and understood the actual problem, let alone an ETA for new firmware. 

It wasn't until near the end of the conversation that I realized he was apparently saying that they think the fix involves new firmware. Until then, I thought they were looking at the Tivo Online web site software. But he was using so many qualifiers that I have no idea if they have found the issue or not. 

I am beyond disgusted with the support nightmare that Tivo has become since (I think) their purchase by Rovi and outsourcing of the support process. This is the third major issue I have reported in the last month and only one of them has been resolved. Comcast won't provision an X1 on our account unless we remove the cable card in the Bolt or I would dump Tivo for a while and see how the Comcast version works. Working with Tivo lately has been every bit as frustrating as working with Comcast.... and more frequent. If Tivo listens to anything these days, maybe they will listen to the sound of their customer's feet as they leave. 

Paul


----------



## cheungkm (Apr 16, 2016)

dboreham said:


> They didn't close this new ticked immediately. Instead they sent a response saying :
> 
> _I understand you're still having problems streaming through online.tivo.com and I do apologize if you're unable to fully enjoy the TiVo Experience due to this problem. We're thoroughly investigating the problem so we can come up with a fix as soon as possible._
> 
> ...


TiVo Customer service is so frustrating in that they are so very clearly not interested in anything but closing tickets regardless of the situation.

I had opened a ticket a month ago on this issue and they said it is an issue and closed the ticket. I opened a new ticket saying please don't close this ticket until you fix the issue. Then they closed the new ticket.

TiVo Customer Service should be renamed, "Efficiency in closing tickets".

"Hey look I have closed 100% of my open tickets, I should get a raise!"

Stupid. I ran a support group and if anyone accused us of this kind of $#!t there would be hell to pay.

Good job in alienating your power users.


----------



## MikeOrlando (Nov 11, 2011)

Same issue for me, it has been well over a month since I have been able to use TiVo online from multiple computers. I have called and chatted and was told it was a known issue and my name was added to a running ticket. Once they indicated they had a fix and would be contacting me soon, but that didn't turn out to be true as it was weeks ago. Very poor they have not fixed or even effectively communicated on the issue. I asked for a free TiVo mini because I am not getting what I am paying for, they of course declined but would be happy to sell me one.


----------



## dboreham (Jan 20, 2016)

cheungkm said:


> TiVo Customer service is so frustrating in that they are so very clearly not interested in anything but closing tickets regardless of the situation.
> 
> I had opened a ticket a month ago on this issue and they said it is an issue and closed the ticket. I opened a new ticket saying please don't close this ticket until you fix the issue. Then they closed the new ticket.
> 
> ...


Indeed. I run a software company with users and a ticket system and it makes my blood boil to see the way they are running their ship. We watch out for reports that obviously come from someone with a clue and put them into a separate queue handled by someone who can properly diagnose the problem. It's actually a pleasant experience working with an informed customer who wants to help get a real issue fixed. We would typically break out of the ticket system and email or call the user directly to expedite the process.


----------



## klg (Oct 14, 2017)

Same issue here... We bought the Tivo Bolt + Minie's to replace all of the premiers we had scattered throughout the house. That was last December.... The Tivo Bolt has been a total nightmare the last 10 months... The Tivo Bolt compared to the premier is a very low quality problem ridden box. We didn't worry about too much during the summer because we don't watch much TV during the summer. But now that fall and winter are setting back in the frustration needs to be eliminated. The constant remote double clicks, the the lack of streaming with tivo online, very poor customer service. To many frustrations.... Now that fall and winter are just around the corner and we will be be back in front of the TV more we are giving the folks at Tivo one last shot They either fix the Bolt and restore the online service or this customer will just have to end this 16 year relationship and go with Apple TV. We are waiting to see if the will have a new firm ware push or program change by Mid November.... Keeping fingers crossed....


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

klg said:


> Same issue here... We bought the Tivo Bolt + Minie's to replace all of the premiers we had scattered throughout the house. That was last December.... The Tivo Bolt has been a total nightmare the last 10 months... The Tivo Bolt compared to the premier is a very low quality problem ridden box. We didn't worry about too much during the summer because we don't watch much TV during the summer. But now that fall and winter are setting back in the frustration needs to be eliminated. The constant remote double clicks, the the lack of streaming with tivo online, very poor customer service. To many frustrations.... Now that fall and winter are just around the corner and we will be be back in front of the TV more we are giving the folks at Tivo one last shot They either fix the Bolt and restore the online service or this customer will just have to end this 16 year relationship and go with Apple TV. We are waiting to see if the will have a new firm ware push or program change by Mid November.... Keeping fingers crossed....


Presumably (famous last words), TiVo Online certainly is going to be fixed--it's just been too slow action on TiVo's part (it should have been remedied overnight, immediately). No idea what TiVo did to break it in the first place. (Sadly, TiVo now seems to have developed the custom of breaking things that have been working just fine--e.g. sync under QuickMode.)


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

This is NOT necessarily a firmware issue, mine cleared up in 20.7.2 and was working again. Still is with 20.7.4. There is something odd about the whole thing.


----------



## dboreham (Jan 20, 2016)

Mikeguy said:


> Presumably (famous last words), TiVo Online certainly is going to be fixed--it's just been too slow action on TiVo's part (it should have been remedied overnight, immediately). No idea what TiVo did to break it in the first place. (Sadly, TiVo now seems to have developed the custom of breaking things that have been working just fine--e.g. sync under QuickMode.)


Unfortunately the bug only affects some users/installations. If they had broken it universally it would have been better since they couldn't blame the problem on the user's network or failure to hold a rubber chicken properly over the Bolt, or whatever...


----------



## dminbelv (Oct 14, 2017)

I just want to add my voice to the same problem I am having with my Bolt and the Tivo online streaming site. I can see my box with MyShows, Guide, and all the other options. However when I try to stream any of my recorded shows in MYShows or watch a live TV station it does not work. I just get the spinning circle in the middle of the screen. This has been going on for nearly 2 months. I have tried it on my laptop which is running Windows 7 and my desktop which is running Windows 10 and have tried firefox, chrome and internet explorer browsers with the same results. I have contacted support a number of times who have not been able to find a solution.


----------



## guykuo (Oct 19, 2014)

I also have the streaming issue with all three of my Bolts. Tivo Online can stream just fine from my Roamio to Chrome on a Mac, but the Bolts are all incapable of doing that. They all (3 Bolts and Roamio) stream fine to iPad and iPhone, but Bolts just can't stream to Macs.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

What is the status on this? Is it working for everyone yet? Include version of TiVo firmware too.


----------



## dboreham (Jan 20, 2016)

buildersboy66 said:


> What is the status on this? Is it working for everyone yet? Include version of TiVo firmware too.


Still broken for me. My ticket (#07315799) still has "waiting on customer" status so I'm doubtful anyone at Tivo is actually tasked with fixing bugs..

Unfortunately I have quite a bit of $$ invested in their gear and no obvious alternative until network TV goes away and everything comes from Hulu/Netflix/Amazon.


----------



## shenders (Aug 15, 2015)

I got the 20.7.4.RC2-USC-11-849 update last night - still busted on my Bolt, and now it's busted on my Premiere too. I'm not even surprised 

Update - Premiere is still on 20.7.2.RC24-01-2-748 ... 20.7.4 is only on my Bolt.


----------



## NotARobot (Nov 30, 2016)

WOW! And I figured "blue wheel forever" wouldn't produce anything in google. 

This has been broken for me since August and I simply don't use it that much so it wasn't as big a deal but after I updated flash etc... today thinking it would fix it I found this. 

I'm going to open a ticket as well. Maybe if enough of us do it will make some kind of difference.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

FWIW, I just checked and I am currently running 20.7.4.RC2-USC-11-849 (must have updated overnight). And...... Tivo Online IS WORKING. First time in months. 

Ironic too..... this morning I spoke with Tivo support. They confirmed the issue IS NOT solved and I asked for and received three months credit as compensation. Right hand, left hand.....

Paul


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

pgoelz said:


> FWIW, I just checked and I am currently running 20.7.4.RC2-USC-11-849 (must have updated overnight). And...... Tivo Online IS WORKING. First time in months.
> 
> Ironic too..... this morning I spoke with Tivo support. They confirmed the issue IS NOT solved and I asked for and received three months credit as compensation. Right hand, left hand.....
> 
> Paul


Aren't you glad in the order of events--it got you that 3-month credit.


----------



## guykuo (Oct 19, 2014)

Something changed. 
All of my Bolts are now able to stream to Chrome on MacOS!!! Hurrah.


----------



## gruntermcbride (Oct 20, 2017)

I called this same issue in with their support a month ago and was told, "known issue". It failed on multiple PC Browsers, multiple Windows OS's and also on Droid and iPhone when I tested. Spinning blue wheel of death.

No word since so I called back today and was told still known issue but no ETA and no official article from TiVo published online that would make me believe them.

Seems TiVo has completely ran out of ducks to give.

Based on above post I'll see if I can update firmware and hopefully have corrected before TWD this Sunday. Otherwise I'll just ditch Tivo for good.


----------



## dotparker (Oct 28, 2015)

I had created a ticket for this in September. They replied it was a known issue. I called support today and the rep said it was still a known issue. She suggested I clear my cache and cookies. But, that did not work. I have the latest firmware.

This certainly would qualify for a class-action lawsuit as they are not delivering on an advertised promise.


----------



## gruntermcbride (Oct 20, 2017)

gruntermcbride said:


> Based on above post I'll see if I can update firmware and hopefully have corrected before TWD this Sunday. Otherwise I'll just ditch Tivo for good.


1. I already had firmware 20.7.4.RC2-USC-11-849
2. Restarted my Tivo - verified it's the same firmware after coming back online. 
3. Restart my PC
4. Attempted Chrome on Win10 PC to watch a recorded show: Blue Spinning Circle of Hate
5. Attempted Chrome on DROID mobile to watch a recorded show: Blue Spinning Circle of Hate
6. Attempted IE on Wind10 PC.... After entering credentials Tivo goes back to Start page and won't sign me in.

7. LOL, f**k this Tivo


----------



## nappyhoose (Oct 22, 2017)

I am also having the same problem on all computers and browsers. I have two Bolts and the firmware is up to date on both but I get the blue wheel when trying to stream from either of them online. This blows!


----------



## dboreham (Jan 20, 2016)

guykuo said:


> Something changed.
> All of my Bolts are now able to stream to Chrome on MacOS!!! Hurrah.


It is finally FINALLY working for me now. No reply on any of my tickets of course..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2016)

dboreham said:


> It is finally FINALLY working for me now. No reply on any of my tickets of course..


Still not working. Is this a Bolt+ problem with Tivos made in Mexico on Sept. 4, 2017 that were a part of the $99 lifetime Premier upgrade? Has anyone with this batch of Tivos been able to stream on online.tivo.com


----------



## uaelremop (Oct 25, 2017)

I registered on this site just to reply to this thread and add my voice. My Bolt also has not been able to stream to any PC in my home since August. It is extremely frustrating as I have been tearing apart and testing my network with no results. I'm glad to see that I am, at least, not alone in this struggle.


----------



## guykuo (Oct 19, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> .... that were a part of the $99 lifetime Premier upgrade? Has anyone with this batch of Tivos been able to stream on online.tivo.com


Yes. One of my Bolts & one Bolt Plus that previously were unable to stream, but are now able to stream to Chrome, were from the Sept 4 Premier upgrade deal. I didn't reconfigure anything in my network. BTW, my network was always ok. Just none of my Bolts could stream to Chrome.

What changed, I have no idea. We didn't get any diagnostics during the forever spinning blue. Maybe TiVo is tinkering with some hidden device settings in each account that enables which type of streaming is allowed. All three of my Bolts (1 Plus, 2 regular) could stream just to IOS, but not to MacOS. Then, mysteriously, they started working.

One thing I do notice, now that streaming is working, TiVo online is incredibly buggy if you don't force a web page reload when starting up the website or switching between TiVo boxes. Unless the web page is freshly loaded, it tries to use old, cached data, that pertains to the wrong TiVo box. That makes TiVo Online hang or produce really unpredicatable results. So, hit that refresh icon at least once to get things synchronized.


----------



## SantaMonicaD (Oct 11, 2017)

Has anyone checked their browser's console (dev tools) to see if there is any notable problem? I noticed when I click the play button, I get a couple websocket failed connections.

MindRpc.js.pagespeed.jm.0vnlUE0laU.js:1 WebSocket connection to 'ws://undefined:1500/' failed: Error in connection establishment: net::ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED

Makes me wonder if there is a network issue where their app isn't successfully resolving the name/address of the tivo box.


----------



## dminbelv (Oct 14, 2017)

SantaMonicaD said:


> Has anyone checked their browser's console (dev tools) to see if there is any notable problem? I noticed when I click the play button, I get a couple websocket failed connections.
> 
> MindRpc.js.pagespeed.jm.0vnlUE0laU.js:1 WebSocket connection to 'ws://undefined:1500/' failed: Error in connection establishment: net::ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED
> 
> Makes me wonder if there is a network issue where their app isn't successfully resolving the name/address of the tivo box.


Yes, I get the same error message using dev tools and firefox's browser console when I click watch now button on Tivo's online site. I asked for support help, created a ticket, almost 2 weeks ago and have not gotten a response yet.


----------



## dannodtivo (Feb 26, 2016)

When I got my bolt in early 2016, I had the same problem, but only with shows recorded from certain channels. Submitted a ticket way back then: 05569798

Now I can't get anything to stream via my computers.


----------



## quikah (Dec 16, 2006)

Has anyone resolved this through support? I sent email to support, but they closed it saying they added it to their ongoing or known issues. gee thanks. They suggested calling, but I am not going to waste my time going through their script if it doesn't fix anything.


----------



## PaulAlex7000 (Jan 24, 2004)

Hello.... I'm now experiencing this problem. Bought my Tivo Bolt about 6 months, everything was fine. Then starting last week, I was running into the same problem.


----------



## dotparker (Oct 28, 2015)

I started a new support ticket. Here is Support's response:

...Thank you for contacting TiVo Customer Support.

We apologize for the inconvenience this has caused you. *Our Engineering team is already working on this case. If there's an update you will be receiving it through your email. *Have a great day and please do take care of yourself.

The Case Number for this inquiry is [xxxxxx] . Please refer to this number if you choose to contact us again regarding this request....

Sincerely,
Carl Hessler​


----------



## SkyCar (May 31, 2017)

I came here because of this exact problem (can't watch shows via Tivo Online -- endless spinning blue wheel). I am on MacOS High Sierra. I tried Safari, Firefox and Chrome. I also tried private browsing in Chrome and Safari (disables plugins). All gave the same result. No error message, just endless spinning. I can see the list of all my shows, but they just won't play. I am on my local network.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

This is crazy already, still an issue for people. When I first posted this thread not a one replied, or stated they were having similar issue. I am doing nothing different from the day this thread started and today online.tivo.com is still working for me now. How it cleared up for me I have no idea, I know support had nothing to do with it either. This is a mystery issue that will not go away. Be patient, it might just go away for you too.


----------



## sparkyhotm (Nov 22, 2017)

I just ran my flash updates for both IE and Chrome on Windows 7 - Tried to view recorded content from my PC - no joy.

Here's what I think - Tivo Support and Development are lying. They have to be. Nobody has a working product, breaks it, and can't restore to the last known working product until they fix the bugs in the new release.

If that's true, then why would they lie about it? They're stuck. They're likely being sued, or at least threatened by someone that if they allow the product to continue to function as-is, they will end up in court. Rather than face that, and defend their product, they turned off the "offending" parts, and hope the uproar about lost abilities will die down.

Who would sue them? The Movie Industry. Google XBMC or Kodi, and see what happens to companies that try to produce a good working product.

Why do I really believe this is what has happened to my Tivo? As both a proof, and a work-around attempt, I build an Android Virtual Machine on my computer, and went to the Google Play store and loaded the Tivo app. Now, I've tested my Tivo on my iPhone, and it plays my recordings fine in-house. I tested it on my Android Tablet, and it plays there too. But when I tried my work-around and tried to play it on my Android Virtual Machine, the app detected I was running on an Intel x86 processor, and shut down. Why would it do this? Because Tivo doesn't want you to play content on that platform, likely because there's ways to mirror it to the web, or remove protections from the content. I've not seen it, but that would be my guess.

So, I'm left with this - A Tivo with a lifetime contract, that worked when I bought it, but now it doesn't - because Tivo didn't want it to anymore. This is the foundation for something called a "Class" of users. This Class has had their rights taken away by Tivo - their right to use a system they purchased in a working state, that was broken by Tivo. I use the word "Class" so you'll understand my next statement - Class Action. If you're an attorey, and this sounds like something you agree with, shoot me an e-mail at sparkyhotm at hotmail dot com. I'll work with you to get the suit started.


----------



## buildersboy66 (Dec 9, 2016)

OK on that note...TiVo must know whats going on yes.


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

Made me look  

I just checked and Tivo Online streaming from my Bolt basic to my Windows PC is still working correctly. This WAS an issue for me on the previous software revision but was resolved with whatever we are currently running. 

So unlike the last time this issue surfaced, it is apparently not broken for everyone. Not sure if that helps  

If they can't fix it for you, do what I did..... demand a credit on your account for the lost functionality. I asked for (and received) a credit equal to three months of service. I figured short of actually cancelling, costing Tivo actual money was the only means I had to express my extreme displeasure at how they break things and then take their own sweet time fixing them. If it costs them money, perhaps they will eventually pay closer attention to issues and fix them faster. 

Paul


----------



## SkyCar (May 31, 2017)

I will offer a workaround of sorts. I have no problem playing Tivo Shows on my iPhone with the iOS app. I can screen mirror that to my Mac through 3rd party Mac app _Air Server_. The result is I'm watching my show on the Mac, which I can't do through online.tivo.com. There are similar screencasting apps for Android/Windows.


----------



## amok777 (Feb 26, 2016)

After many months tivo online is working and I can watch my shows online on my windows PC.


----------



## SantaMonicaD (Oct 11, 2017)

amok777 said:


> After many months tivo online is working and I can watch my shows online on my windows PC.


Thanks for posting.Just checked and it is finally working for me as well.


----------



## PaulAlex7000 (Jan 24, 2004)

I confirm that it's working for me now, as well!


----------



## SkyCar (May 31, 2017)

amok777 said:


> After many months tivo online is working and I can watch my shows online on my windows PC.


Great! It is working for me also -- I am running on MacOS and Firefox. 
The basics are working, but I did notice that I don't seem to have some of the playback controls I would expect. I see the "skip ahead 30 seconds" button, but no FF, REW or progress slider. 
Thanks for letting us know, and thanks, Tivo, for fixing it.


----------



## aforkosh (Apr 20, 2003)

amok777 said:


> After many months tivo online is working and I can watch my shows online on my windows PC.


It's now working for me using Safari on a Mac running High Sierra. Also, cTivo now works, allowing me to download non-restricted shows to my Mac.


----------



## alfish1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Holy cow, they finally fixed whatever was hosed up! Mine is now working in Firefox 57.0.2 (64-bit).


----------



## uaelremop (Oct 25, 2017)

I just checked last night and behold!! Its working now after only four short months!


----------



## alfish1 (Sep 8, 2017)

FYI... I'm running Windows 10 with Firefox 57.0.2 (64-bit). TivoBolt+ running 20.7.4.RC18-usc-11-849.


----------



## bobatkins (Aug 27, 2010)

Tivo online has been down for at least the last week.


*This page isn't working*
*online.tivo.com* took too long to respond.

HTTP ERROR 504


----------



## billygoatpig (Aug 28, 2017)

bobatkins said:


> Tivo online has been down for at least the last week.
> 
> 
> *This page isn't working*
> ...


Tivo's commitment to their online system is...well, it just sucks. Thankfully Youtube TV came to my area. Used the trial, loved it, and I'm moving on from traditional cable based TV because it is just the worst, Tivo included. I'll be selling all my Tivo gear, including the utterly horrific Tivo Minis with literally the worst app ecosystem on the planet. Have you used the Plex app? Holy shiiiiiit, it sucks. Bye Tivo, bye regular cable. You never did a decent job, and it's not entirely your fault because cable TV is horrific.


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

billygoatpig said:


> Tivo's commitment to their online system is...well, it just sucks. Thankfully Youtube TV came to my area. Used the trial, loved it, and I'm moving on from traditional cable based TV because it is just the worst, Tivo included. I'll be selling all my Tivo gear, including the utterly horrific Tivo Minis with literally the worst app ecosystem on the planet. Have you used the Plex app? Holy shiiiiiit, it sucks. Bye Tivo, bye regular cable. You never did a decent job, and it's not entirely your fault because cable TV is horrific.


 Keep a Tivo for OTA if you can, you'll need it when the internet goes down and you can't get to your cloud recordings. And yes the internet will go down at the most aggravating times. Been there/Done that/Still doing it.


----------



## sparkyhotm (Nov 22, 2017)

billygoatpig said:


> Tivo's commitment to their online system is...well, it just sucks.


Agreed. They're housed on the Amazon-Cloud service, and at least one of their IP addresses for online.tivo.com is bad.
~~~~
C:\Users\Dad>nslookup
Default Server: google-public-dns-a.google.com
Address: 8.8.8.8
> online.tivo.com
Server: google-public-dns-a.google.com
Address: 8.8.8.8
Non-authoritative answer:
Name: tve-ws-pd-tivo.elasticbeanstalk.com
Addresses: 35.166.6.0
52.41.207.210
Aliases: online.tivo.com
online-prod.aws.tivo.com
~~~~
When you hit 35.166.6.0, you're hung. They need more servers, and better addresses.
If they'd remove the "online" dependency in their product, or give you a choice to remove that, I'd be all over it. It really sucks.


----------



## billygoatpig (Aug 28, 2017)

tenthplanet said:


> Keep a Tivo for OTA if you can, you'll need it when the internet goes down and you can't get to your cloud recordings. And yes the internet will go down at the most aggravating times. Been there/Done that/Still doing it.


For us, there really is no point in keeping anything to do with traditional TV (cable or OTA). Our internet has gone down once in four years, and even if it went down 25x that, it'd be less disruption than using Tivos with all of Tivo's online problems. Don't even get me started with the fact that Minis don't have wifi...in 2018. Compared to using a Roku with Youtube TV, Tivo just feels outdated and clunky. I seriously hate using it now.


----------



## alfish1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Looks like they changed something yet again, it quit working for me for a while now everything is working again!


----------



## whywhynot (Aug 12, 2018)

new TIVO Bolt user here. i cannot access my TIVO's shows/movies on the website even though the MAK and serial number are correct. i get this message "We did not find a TiVo box on your account."


----------



## billygoatpig (Aug 28, 2017)

whywhynot said:


> new TIVO Bolt user here. i cannot access my TIVO's shows/movies on the website even though the MAK and serial number are correct. i get this message "We did not find a TiVo box on your account."


Welcome to that premium TiVo experience. If you have decent internet and can get youtube TV or Hulu live or any of the other streaming services then take that TiVo back. It doesn't get better. TiVo is great in case we somehow slip back to 2004.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

whywhynot said:


> new TIVO Bolt user here. i cannot access my TIVO's shows/movies on the website even though the MAK and serial number are correct. i get this message "We did not find a TiVo box on your account."


So you see the TiVo when you log into your account on TiVo.com but get this error when using the same account on online.tivo.com? Weird but I think only TiVo can help you with that kind of problem.

Scott


----------



## whywhynot (Aug 12, 2018)

HerronScott said:


> So you see the TiVo when you log into your account on TiVo.com but get this error when using the same account on online.tivo.com? Weird but I think only TiVo can help you with that kind of problem.
> 
> Scott





billygoatpig said:


> Welcome to that premium TiVo experience. If you have decent internet and can get youtube TV or Hulu live or any of the other streaming services then take that TiVo back. It doesn't get better. TiVo is great in case we somehow slip back to 2004.


I have Netflix and good internet but there is no way i am returning the Tivo, i love it. i would have missed a lot of rarely-airing/premiere movies if not for it.


----------



## whywhynot (Aug 12, 2018)

HerronScott said:


> So you see the TiVo when you log into your account on TiVo.com but get this error when using the same account on online.tivo.com? Weird but I think only TiVo can help you with that kind of problem.
> 
> Scott


from what i've read in this thread, Tivo support isn't very reliable.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

whywhynot said:


> from what i've read in this thread, Tivo support isn't very reliable.


The new support site has chat (no experience). There is Twitter (@TiVoSupport) and I had better luck there. Use of the TiVo Help forums is a waste.

new -> Tivo Customer Support Community

bad -> TiVo - Customer Help Forums


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

I've had that experience with online not finding anything - I changed the online from the correct BOLT to a Mini and then back to the BOLT and that seemed to clear up the problem for me. Why? or what it just timing I have no idea but worked for me.


----------



## mackie (Jan 11, 2004)

ManeJon said:


> I've had that experience with online not finding anything - I changed the online from the correct BOLT to a Mini and then back to the BOLT and that seemed to clear up the problem for me. Why? or what it just timing I have no idea but worked for me.


I have the same issue with my TivO Bolt purchased in late November 2018! No problem with Tivo Online on my Roamio Pro. So I don't think the bug ever really went away. I have not tried restarting the Bolt yet but maybe I will give that a shot. No issues with using the TiVO App to view recorded shows by the way. Just the tivo.online.com app. (And I tried both Chrome and Firefox browsers)


----------

